# جروب المنتدى



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*لو سمحت اخوتى الاحبـــــــــــــــــاء من فضلكم عايزين كل اخواتنا الاعضاء ووالمشرفين اللى مش عارفين جروب المنتدى *

*عايزين الكل يشترك فى جروب المنتدى *

*http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ArabChurch/*


*بعد اذن كل المشرفين والاعضاء عايزين مشاركة وجدانية فى انهاض وتنشيط المنتدى من تـــــانى*

*كل المشرفين والاعضاء ينزلوا اهم خمس مواضيع ليهم على الجروب وده يساعد حلو اوى فى تنشيط المنتدى*

*وربنا معــــــــــاكم اخواتى الاحبة*

*سلام ونعمــــــــة*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*اوك يا جيجي ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2006)

*انا كنت مستني الخطة اللي اتكلمت عليها في منتدي المشرفين يا جومانه 

بس شكلي ها انفذها قبل ما يجي روك ( محدش يتكلم عن الخطة )

بس مين المسئول عن ارسال رسائل الجروب ولو حد معاه الباسورد 

ياريت يبعتلي رسالة خاصة لاننا نسيته 

علشان نشتغل صح *


----------



## antoon refaat (8 يونيو 2006)

اوكي هنشارك وانا اللي هبتدي المشوار


----------



## ميريت (8 يونيو 2006)

فكره لذيذه يا جماعه فكره الجروب
بس مش عارفين ايه هي سياسه الجروب 
يعني ايه هي انواع الرسايل الي بتتبعت​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> فكره لذيذه يا جماعه فكره الجروب
> بس مش عارفين ايه هي سياسه الجروب
> يعني ايه هي انواع الرسايل الي بتتبعت​




ايه رائيك لو تمسكي الجروب معانا وتبقي مشرفة الجروب وتاخدي لون مميز ليكي 

وباسورد الجروب و نبقي نضبط سياسته سوا في ركن المشرفين 

وكمان ممكن تاخدي مساعد مشرفة الجروب شخص ياخد نفس اللون 

يلا منتظر ردك يا ميريت


----------



## Marshelinoo (8 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة جميلة جدا وحلوة*
*انا عندى فكرة وبعملها فى منتدى اسرة شباب ماريوحنا الحبيب*
*يعنى كل مشرف قسم كل يوم يجيب احسن موضوع عندة فى القسم وينزلة فى الجروب *
*مثلا*
*المنتدى العام المشرف مينا هوت ودريم النهاردة نزلة عندهم كذا موضوع احسن موضوع النهاردة ينزل فى الجروب ويكتب طبعا بقلم كاتب الموضوع وجميع الاقسام كدة*
*وبكدة جميع رسايل المنتدى العربية المميز وصل لاعضاء جروب المنتدى *
*دى انا ماشى عليها فى منتدى اسرة شباب ماريوحنا الحبيب*
*ولو عايزين منى اي خدمة انا تحت امركم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا مارشلينو 

الرب يعوضك *


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا مارشلينو ربنا يخليك لينا *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*انا كنت عارضة فكرة مارشلينو دى يا موننا فى قسم المشرفين*
*عشان مش يبقى حمل كبير على ميريت انها تنزل كل المواضيع*
*ان كل مشرف على قسم بتاعه ينزل اهم وافضل مواضيع عنده بالكاتب بتاعه *
*ودى فكرة الحقيقة منقولة من منتدى وان واى انا بنزل بيها المواضيع هناك كدة*
*وربنا معاكم*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*انا نسيت حاجة اقولها صحيح*

*بعد اذنك طبعا يا موننا ويا ميرنا*

*احنا عايزين نشتغل شغل حلو وننشط المنتدى اكتر يعنى حتى لما يجى روك يحس ان فى ناس شغالة حلو فى المنتدى *

*عايزين المنتدى يتنشط حلو عن طريق الجروب ونبعت كمان مواضيعنا لباقى الجروبات وده فى حد ذاته نشاط رائع جدا انك هاتنشط منتدانا بشكل رائع جدا *

*مش بس على الجروب بتاعنا لاءة على باقى الجروبات التانية كمان*

*لانها هاتوصل على اعضاء كتير اوى وهايشتركوا مخصوص فى منتدانا عشان يستفادوا من مواضيعنا*

*وربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 يونيو 2006)

*مينا انا بقول ان اللى يمسك الجروب يحدد عدد الرسايل اللى بتوصل للأعضاء فى اليوم علشان محدش من المشتركين عموما يتضايقوا من عدد الرسايل الكتيره , انا بضيف لكلام مارشلينوا ان الجروب بيبعت مثلا عدد 5 رسايل يوميه حتى لوفى عدد اكبر من كده بلاش نبعت كتير للناس , و من ناحيه الجروب فمش شرط شخص معين يبقى هوالوحيد اللى معاه الباص او ان كل اللى هيشارك فى الجروب ياخد الباص لا انا ممكن بأسم مينو بأسم الايميل بتاعى ابعت موضوع وطبعا الموضوع بيوصل لمشرف الجروب وهو ينسق الرساله ويراجعها وبعدين يعرضها يبقى كده انت سهلت على مشرف الجروب كتير بدل ما يكون شايل حمل الرسايل لوحده يبقى اى حد يساعد من ايميله بدون باص مشرف الجروب اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدى *


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 يونيو 2006)

*انا هبعتلك رساله خاصه بخصوص الجروب يمكن تفيدك فى فكره الجروب*


----------



## ميريت (8 يونيو 2006)

هاي يا جماعه
انا جروبي مش ديني ومش عارفه اذا كان ينفع امسك او لاء
بس حكايه الاشرف دي حكايه كبيره
انا حسه اني مش قدها
لانه اولا دا جروب ديني ومش هعرف افتي فيه كتير
غير انه الجروب له سياسه
يعني هختار من بين رسايل كتير اوي
انا نصحتي يا جماعه
انه واحد بس الي يمسك اشراف الجروب
او يتقسم ايام بين 2 او 3
واحنا الباقين نساعد باننا نبعت مواضيع للجروب
يعني ميرنا ومينا هما الي ليهم خبره ف المنتدي
تقريبا اوي هما الي يمرروا الرسايل 
يا جماعه المجهود ف الجروب مش كبير اوي
كل الحكايه انك هتقري الرسايل وتدوس ابروف او دليت او ادت
يعني حاجه مش كبيره
المجهود الاكبر ف انك تبعت رسايل للجروب
ودي هيقوم بيها احنا
لكن الي ينقي الرسايل الي تتبعت دي واحد متخصص
انا خاف اعمل كدا يا جماعه
مينا هوت انا بعتلك رساله ع الخاص ياريت تقراها​


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا على ردك ومرورك يا مينو *
*ورايك حلو جدا لو 5 رسايل بس طبعا دى حلوة اوى*
*بس مش فاهمة يعنى ايه يكون الباص مع المشتركين فى الجروب*

*وانا فعلا عايزة الكل يشارك حتى الاعضاء ينزلوا مواضيعهم الجميلة والمميزة وادمن الجروب هو اللى يشوف المواضيع ويبتدى ينزل للجروبات والاعضاء على ايميلاتهم*

*شكرا مرة تانية لفكرتك ومرورك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا على مرورك وردك يا مرمر*
*بس انتى خلاص اتدبستى فى المأمورية دى*
*وانتى اللى هاتمسكى الجروب واوك فكرة حلوة لو معاكى 2 كمان*
*واكيد هاتتعلمى احنا معاكى هانعلمك كل حاجة *
*ربنا معاكى ياعسل*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 يونيو 2006)

*


			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		


			)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *بس مين المسئول عن ارسال رسائل الجروب ولو حد معاه الباسورد *
> 
> *ياريت يبعتلي رسالة خاصة لاننا نسيته *
> 
> *علشان نشتغل صح *





> *بس مش فاهمة يعنى ايه يكون الباص مع المشتركين فى الجروب
> *



*انا اقصد ان اللى يبعت الرسايل مش شرط يكون مشرف الجروب او مشرف فى المنتدى يعنى مش لازم علشان انزل انا حاجه يبقى معايا الباص زى ما هوت بيقول انا اقصد انا ممكن اشارك من ايميلى انا و الرساله توصل لمشرف الجروب وينسقها زى ما بيبعت رسالته علشان الرسايل تكون استايل واحد وشكلها جميل وكمان ده يساعد فى نشاط الجروب*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*اه انا فهمت قصدك يامنو *
*شكرا ليك*

*مانا قولت كدة فى اول الموضوع ان عايزة الكل يشترك مش المشرفين بس لا كل الاعضاء كلهم *

*وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك من اجل الخدمة*


----------



## blackguitar (8 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة الجروب دى جميله جدا جدا وكنا شغالين فيها مرة انا وجيجى *
*بس انا اول مره اعرف ان الجروب ليه باص ههههههههههههه ومحدش قلى؟؟؟*

*وبرده من رأيى اننا نمسك حد اشراف الجروب وده طبعا مش معناه ان المشرف ده هيكون كل الحمل عليه لكن هو هيمسك اشراف عام للمراقبه العامه للجروب منعا للتكرار والاختلاط*

*برده فكرة مارشيلينوا ان كل مشرف يبعت للجروب احسن موضوع فالمنتدى دى فعلا فكرة جميله اوى بجد*

*ياريت يناقش موضوع الجروب فالمشرفين بعد اذنك اخويا مينا هوت لانى عاوز اعرف عنه اكتر*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*اكيد يا بلاكوتا هاناقش الكلام ده *
*ميرسيه لمرورك يا باشا *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميريت (8 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *شكرا على مرورك وردك يا مرمر*
> *بس انتى خلاص اتدبستى فى المأمورية دى*
> *وانتى اللى هاتمسكى الجروب واوك فكرة حلوة لو معاكى 2 كمان*
> *واكيد هاتتعلمى احنا معاكى هانعلمك كل حاجة *
> *ربنا معاكى ياعسل*


 

يا جوجو انا اخاف المسؤليه دي مش قدها انا
انا اخاف اقصر يا جومانه
د غر انه جروبي مش ديني وانا مش اعرف اسلك  في جروب ديني


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> هاي يا جماعه
> انا جروبي مش ديني ومش عارفه اذا كان ينفع امسك او لاء
> بس حكايه الاشرف دي حكايه كبيره
> انا حسه اني مش قدها
> ...



اطمني يا ميريت الموضوع بسيط خالص وهبقي افهمك ها تعملي ايه 

وقريت رسالتك الخاصة ورديت عليها ​


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2006)

*تسجيل متابعة,,,,, و التعليق لاحقا *

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ميريت (9 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> اطمني يا ميريت الموضوع بسيط خالص وهبقي افهمك ها تعملي ايه ​
> 
> 
> وقريت رسالتك الخاصة ورديت عليها​


 

مش عارفه يا مينا انا حسه اني مش قد المسؤليه دي دا جروب ديني مش لعبه زي بتاعي​


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2006)

الخطوة رائعة و الجروب نافع و مفيد جدا... انا فكرت ان اضيف خاصية الاشتراك بالمنتديات و اي موضوع جديد يرسل بالايميل, يعني زي فكرت الجروب بالظبط... فحيكون تتابع و تناسق بين الجروب و المنتدى نحو الافضل طبعا

فخور بأفكاركم و بعملكم, لكم كامل الصلاحية و الحرية في طرح اي افكار جديد لعملية الدمج بين المنتدى و الجروب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

*تم رفع الجروب على صفحات موقع الكنيسة العربية*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/group*

*لسهولة التصفح و الوصول الى الجروب*


----------



## †gomana† (15 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا روك ع افكارك النيرة *
*ربنا يباركك*

*بس ناا مش فاهمة ازاى؟؟؟ ندمج المنتدى مع الجروب*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

*اقصد بعملية الدمج, ان الاعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى يشاركون في الجروب و العكس ايضا...*


----------



## ميريت (15 يونيو 2006)

فكره حلوه يا روك
وانا ضفت اعضاء للجروب
وعملت دعوات من عندي علي ميل الجروب الناس الي ضايفاني تقريبا قرب ال 300وان شاء ربنا نبتدي قريب الشغل
فالدعوات وصلت من الجروب 500 ومن ميلي 300 وزياده شويه
يعني 800 دعوه
ويومي هيبقا نفس العدد


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة جميلة يا روك

وهو ده الشغل يا ميريت 

ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*هو داه الشغل... ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمه...*


----------



## ميريت (16 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي يا مينا انت وروك
صلولي


----------



## Marshelinoo (18 يونيو 2006)

*عايز اضيف حاجة للجروب*
*ياريت يا جماعة يكون فى فى الصفحة الرئيسية اي منظر حلو علشان يبقا شكل الجروب جميل*
*يعنى مثلا فلاشة او بنر زى الفوق بتاع المنتدى يتعمل زية بس للجروب ويبقا فى الصفحة الرئيسية للجروب*
*وكمان تتحت ترنيمة حلوة ويضاف كلامات متحركة *
*زى كدة مثلا زى الجروب دة او النا عاملة*​





كل الحجات دى بتتعمل بطريقة سهلة اوى عن طريق الاكواد ال html
احسن طريقة هو برنامج الفرونت بيج ولما تخلص التصميم يتحط الكود هنا
اول حاجة
مشرف عام الجروب يدوس على
كلمة edit
هتبقا موجودة عندة فى الصفحة​ 





http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3155/24hv.jpg
بعد كدة هتظهرلة نفس الصفحة
هيدوس edit تانى
هيطلعلة​




دة بالنسبة للصفحة الرئيسية 
وياريت طلب تانى منكم
مسح كل الرسايل الفى الصفحة الرئيسية بعد ما تتبعت لانة بتكون داخلة فى بعد وعاملة لشكل الجروب شكل وحش يعنى 
تختار كلمة messages من يمين الصفحة ومسح كل الرسايل 
حاجة تانى لما تبعتة الرسالة ياريت تكتبة عنوان الجروب اسفل الرسالة علشان الناس تعرف هتبعت على ايه 
يعنى تكتبة لارسال رسالة الى الجروب 
ArabChurch@yahoogroups.com
*وياريت كل البيانات *
*يعنى تعملة جدول وتكتبة لزيارة الجروب وتكتة عنوان الجروب*
*وللاشتراك*
*وللارسال*
*وعنوان المنتدى*
*وكل دة يتحط فى جدول*
*ويتعمل تصميم للرسالة شكلها حلوة وموسيقى وهكذا وكل دة بيشتغل بالاكواد من برنامج الفرونت بيج*
اخر حاجة ياريت الجروب يضاب الى موقع الموجة القبطية
دة موقع فيه كل الجروبات  المسيحية وبيعملة سباق وكدة دة بيعمل شهرة للجروب اكتر وكمان 
ودة الموقع
http://copticwave.com/topgroup/list.php3​


----------



## ميريت (18 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي ليك يا مارشلو
عن الصفحه الرئيسيه للجروب مينا قال انه روك بيصمم لوجو جديد
اما عن الخلفيات بتاعه الرساله 
احنا فعلا بنصمم الخلفيه بتاعه الجروب والهدر والفوتر كمان
وانا عملت كذا خلفيه ولسه هنعمل عليهم تصويت هنثبت علي انه واحده
الجروب لسه مبعتش ولا رساله
انا اكتشفت النهارده انه شغال انمديرتد مش محتاج ابروف ولغيت الحكايه دي
انا مينفعش اعمل حاجه من غير راي باقي المشرفين
والجروب لسه مشتغلش هنشتغل قريب بازن المسيح
انا لسه بعمل دعوات للجروب
وجبت الخلفيات 
واحنا هنحط الموسيقي بامتداد mid
عشان لو فيه برنامج دونلود معمول دفلت
وهتبقا موسيقي مش ترانيم
انا برضه بعمل الحجات دي ببنامج الفرنت بيدج
احنا هنبتدي الشغل لما الجروب يبقا مستعد
الجروب حاليا متوقف عن الارسال
وميرسي ليك لتوضيحك حكايه الاشتراك ف المسابقه
انا مكنتش علي بالي بصراحه
لان الجروب بتاعي مش ديني فمشتركتش في السباق
هحط الموضوع ف منتدي المشرفين وناخد راي باقي المشرفين
ياريت لو عندك اقتراحات تانيه تقولها بليز 
عشان موضوع جروب ديني دا جديد عليا بصراحه
وياريت اي حد عنده اقتراح يقوله
وهناخد راي باقي المشرفين عليه
شكرا ليك مره تانيه يا مارشلو


----------



## †gomana† (18 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا جدا يا مارشو على تعبك والمعلومات الحلوة دى*
*بس التصميمات والبانر والموسيقى والحاجات ديه كلها بتتعمل فعلا*
*الجروب لسة هاتشوفه للافضل اكيد *
*ربنا يباركك وميرسيه ليك على محبتك الغالية دى*


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2006)

*بالنسبة للبانر, انا مفكر اننا يا نستخدم نفي البنر الحالي في المنتدى او نعمل واحد جديد للجروب و المنتدى, حتى يكون فيها معنا في اندماج الاثنين مع بعض...*


----------



## ميريت (19 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *بالنسبة للبانر, انا مفكر اننا يا نستخدم نفي البنر الحالي في المنتدى او نعمل واحد جديد للجروب و المنتدى, حتى يكون فيها معنا في اندماج الاثنين مع بعض...*


 


اللوجو بتاع الجروب هنختاره علي اساس الخلفيه الي هتختاروها
وانا جمعت مجموعه كبيره من الخلفيات
هوت هيختار منها 2 او 3 هنعمل عليه تصويت انا ادته الباص ورد عشان يختار لكن مبلغنيش هو اختار اي خلفيات
عشان اعملهم لنكات ف جروب المشرفين


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2006)

*طيب حلو كثير, منتظرين تحرك من مينا بهذا الخصوص*


----------



## ميريت (19 يونيو 2006)

انا هقله تاني اول ما يدخل
بس انت الي هتصمم اللوجو انا مليش ف القصه دي خالص


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2006)

*اكيد اكيد.. اللوجو علي, كلها ايام و اخلص منها...*


----------



## ميريت (19 يونيو 2006)

انا هقله تاني اول ما يدخل
بس انت الي هتصمم اللوجو انا مليش ف القصه دي خالص


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2006)

*ماشي, انا اول ما اكمل التصميم ارسله ليكي...*


----------



## ميريت (19 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *ماشي, انا اول ما اكمل التصميم ارسله ليكي...*


 
استني لما انتو الاول تقررو الخلفيه عشان يبقا كله لايق علي بعضه


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2006)

*ماشي و انا بالانتظار*


----------



## merola (2 فبراير 2007)

اوووووووووووووك جيجى حنخلى المنتدى احلى منتدى
ربنا يباركك 
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------

